# Just ordered these...



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Should have them installed by the weekend...I'll be sure to add some pics after it's done.


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Needless to say, my stock 18" rims are now for sale...see my post in the Parts For Sale section.


----------



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

what are these and how much did ya pay for them... also what size and width?


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Those are slick! Who makes/sells them?


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

They are DUB "Dirty Dogs", 18"x8.5", 35 offset...ordered them today at Discount Tire here in Holland. $310 each.

Go here to see some more nice wheels:

www.mhtwheels.com


----------



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

nice ,make sure u post some pics i also have a silver goat and would like to see what they look like on urs.


----------



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

silvergoat2k6 said:


> Should have them installed by the weekend...I'll be sure to add some pics after it's done.


Those are bad a--!!


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice freakin wheels!!
How much are you asking for the stock 18s?


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Very nice mi amigo.......post up your pics when you get them installed. I'm seriously looking but up in the air.......Foose, TSW, AZA's....how does one decide.......soooo many choices. 


Peace Out......Gpr1200r


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I talked to the rep at Discount Tire who helped me yesterday...I noticed on their website that there were many different offsets available...and I asked him which ones he ordered.

He told me that after discussions with the distributor, that the 45 offset rims are the ones for the GTO.

I'm thinking that's too much offset, and expressed my concern to the tech...he told me that when I take the car in this weekend, he will "dry fit" the rims to see if there are any fitment issues (I guess he can't return the rims if he mounts a tire on them).

I had the car up on a lift today getting a "muffler-ectomy" done, and I took a look at the front end...there just isn't a lot of room between the rim and the front struts.

I'm now hoping these will fit and work, but I'm preparing myself to choose another set of rims. Guess we'll find out come Friday or Saturday.


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> Nice freakin wheels!!
> How much are you asking for the stock 18s?


Asking $850 shipped, but price is negotiable...and I will take PayPal.

You can check my 100% eBay feedback at my ID: cfmusicmod

I will eventually put these up on eBay if they do not sell here.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 26, 2006)

silvergoat2k6 said:


> Asking $850 shipped, but price is negotiable...and I will take PayPal.
> 
> You can check my 100% eBay feedback at my ID: cfmusicmod
> 
> I will eventually put these up on eBay if they do not sell here.


I wouldn't sell the stock rims just yet Chief - I have serious DOUBTS those new wheels will fit... Better hold on for a bit...


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Zorro said:


> I wouldn't sell the stock rims just yet Chief - I have serious DOUBTS those new wheels will fit... Better hold on for a bit...



I too doubt these will fit, but if they don't I will order some others. My current 18" wheels have already been sold (I am holding a deposit on them) and the buyer understands my situation and is willing to wait.

Those of you who do run 18x8.5 wheels...what offset are your rims? Most of the 18x8.5 rims I've seen for GTO's use 38 offset.

If all else fails, I'll re-order the ADR Sterlings...I do know that those will fit.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

how far abouts are you from chicogo. mite want them rims tou have.


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

burnz said:


> how far abouts are you from chicogo. mite want them rims tou have.


Sorry, my stock 18's have already been sold...I took a deposit on them yesterday.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

thats good, well at least for you. I have 17's and they hop like a made dog on a short chain.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Those look great.


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

UPDATE (7/31/06) -- These rims DID NOT fit, which was a bummer, as they looked sharp. A +35 offset would have worked, but they don't offer this offset anymore.

So...I ordered a set of Hyper Black TSW Mondellos in the stock size and offset and they'll be here on Wednesday.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I coulda saved you the time.........45 offset will NOT work on our cars, especially the front where the strut issue comes into play. You MIGHT be able to use a 45 on the rears as long as the tire isn't too big.

JET


----------

